# [Aporte] Equipos valvulares estéreo Hi-Fi clase "A" y otros



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2019)

Un par equipos valvulosos estéreo *Clase "A" 4W* sobre 8Ω con todos los complementos para ser considerarlo HI-FI, incluyendo fuente de alimentación regulada.

Muy bien documentado:
Datos sobre construcción del transformador de salida
Circuito impreso

Y por el mismo precio uno Push-Pull

Defecto, el artículo se encuentra escrito en húngaro, pero en un Foro de políglotas como este deben ser muy pocos quienes no hablen húngaro con fluidez , para todos los demás existe Google


----------

